# Goat's Milk Lotion Preservative Dilemma!!! Please Help??!!



## rachelb5499 (Feb 23, 2009)

Okay, first off, let me say that I read every thread and post I could find on preservatives and lotions, but I STILL have a dilemma/question. heh heh

I know this is going to be people's "opinions" and that there isn't a hard, fast rule.    But that really IS what I'm looking for.

So here we go. . .LOL

Okay, I bought a handmade bath and body business from someone else almost a year ago so I got all of her handy little recipes, etc. which is GREAT, but also makes me "dumb" when I want to change something because I don't necessarily "know" enough to "mess around." (I'm learning and/or attempting to. *grin*)

Anyway, she always used Germall Plus Powder in her lotion because it was Paraben free and didn't containropylene Glycol like the liquid does.

I would like to KEEP with the "paraben free" aspect of my lotion. But. . .
*Question #1: What are the pros and cons of propylene glycol?*

Also, when adding Goat's Milk to her lotion, she also added optiphen as a double preservative. So..
*Question #2: Do you really think this is necessary?*

Question #3: I LOST my brand new (not even opened) 16oz. bag of Germall Plus and have a lotion order....*do you think it would be okay to JUST use the optiphen this time around since I have that immediately available?*

Things you may need to know to answer these questions...
Ingredients (listed as most to littlest amounts):
Water
Rice Bran Oil
Ewax
Shea Butter
Stearic Acid
Glycerin
Goat's Milk Powdered
Then, Germall Plus Powder and Optiphen

Typically, an 8oz. bottle of lotion has 1/2g of germall plus in it and another 1/2g of optiphen (when it has goat's milk in the lotion.)

Thank you in advance for ALL your help!
I'll continue to try to read while I wait.


----------



## heartsong (Feb 23, 2009)

*x*

www.lotioncrafter.com is an excellent site and supplier.  they have tons of info and recipes.  may i suggest, since i am no authority on lotions, that you might email them your questions, if they arent answered here.

wish i could be more helpful!


----------



## beachgurl (Mar 27, 2009)

With any type of milk lotion, milk should be no more than 14% of the total formulation.  I use it at 12% so that I don't push the limitations of the preservative ... in addition, the only preservative I use in this case is liquid Germall at the rate of 1% and haven't had any problems.


----------

